# April 10, 2013-Pakistan test-fires Hatf-4 Shaheen-I



## The Deterrent

Rawalpindi
April 10, 2013

Pakistan today conducted a successful launch of the Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile Hatf IV Shaheen-1 Weapon System. *The missile incorporates series of improvements in range and technical parameters of the existing missile. It is capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 900 Kms.*

*Today&#8217;s launch, whose impact point was at sea*, was witnessed by Director General Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant General (Retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai, Chairman NESCOM Mr Muhammad Irfan Burney and other senior military officers, scientists and engineers.
Director General Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant General (Retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai congratulated all scientists and engineers on the successful launch. He said that the improved version of Shaheen 1 has consolidated and strengthened Pakistan&#8217;s deterrence abilities manifold. He appreciated the efforts of all personnel for their dedication and professionalism.


*Photo & Video Courtesy:* @Windjammer












_*Note: *Although the ISPR states the missile to be Shaheen-I, it is evident from the range (900km) and picture that it is Shaheen-IA instead._

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## EagleEyes

You beat me to it. 

I was just about to create it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pak47

Great!

Hoping for images or a video.


----------



## The Deterrent

Given the mentioned range of 900km, the missile seems to be Shaheen-IA instead of Shaheen-I.
Another inaccuracy in the press release is the classification of the missile. It is a SRBM/MRBM, but not an IRBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SirHatesALot

congrats


----------



## Jango

AhaseebA said:


> *Today&#8217;s launch, whose impact point was at sea*



Surprising that this was mentioned...anyway now our Indian friends might rest in peace, they often said that we don't launch into the sea.

If you remember @AhaseebA, we had a discussion about this after the Dadu debris case!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The Deterrent

nuclearpak said:


> Surprising that this was mentioned...anyway now our Indian friends might rest in peace, they often said that we don't launch into the sea.



Pakistan has been conducting tests in the waters since the early 2000s, its just that the information wasn't necessary to be made public.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> Surprising that this was mentioned...anyway now our Indian friends might rest in peace, they often said that we don't launch into the sea.



It must be a Chinese/North korean missile painted in Pakistan, how can you Paakisssss build such a missile which may one day have the potential to hit an air craft carrier in the future, how can you??

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Jango

AhaseebA said:


> Pakistan has been conducting tests in the waters since the early 2000s, its just that the information wasn't necessary to be made public.



Yup...but some folks just couldn't believe it!

There is a reason we have a NESCOM facility in Karachi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

AhaseebA said:


> Pakistan has been conducting tests in the waters since the early 2000s, its just that the information wasn't necessary to be made public.



What are the updates from the previous version,we are looking for?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

PTI: Pakistan tests nuclear-capable Hatf-IV missile with a range of 900 kms NDTV
Pakistan has tested the Missile reporting NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Aeronaut said:


> What are the updates from the previous version,we are looking for?



If it is Shaheen-IA, which I believe it is (waiting for the pictures), then it is just the second developmental test flight. Nothing really new, just the same procedure of developing and testing new systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

AhaseebA said:


> If it is Shaheen-IA, which I believe it is (waiting for the pictures), then it is just the second developmental test flight. Nothing really new, just the same procedure of developing and testing new systems.



Pakistan launches Hatf IV Shaheen-1A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

AhaseebA said:


> Given the mentioned range of 900km, the missile seems to be Shaheen-IA instead of Shaheen-I.





> He said that the improved version of Shaheen 1 ...
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...est-fires-hatf-4-shaheen-i.html#ixzz2Q2GmWxF1





> Another inaccuracy in the press release is the classification of the missile. It is a SRBM/MRBM, but not an IRBM.



Yeah, 900km is no way IRBM, a MRBM would have been the appropriate classification. 

We all know about ISPR!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Pakistan launches Hatf IV Shaheen-1A



Previously they didn't told the range of this Missile by the way what was the range of Shaheen 1 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> Previously they didn't told the range of this Missile by the way what was the range of Shaheen 1 ?



I guess its 700Kms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> I guess its 700Kms.



Than it is improved 200 KM good progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> Than it is improved 200 KM good progress



Kun,bhai kisi ko marnay ka irada hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Congrats a lot to Pakistan for successively testing Hatf IV Shaheen-1A. This will be a great deterrent against India on the western border and was required by Pakistan after successful missile launches by DRDO at the beginning of the new year. 

Like someone said, sometimes weapons are the peace keepers because human minds are destructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

No:
PR46/2013-ISPR Dated: April 10, 2013
Rawalpindi April 10, 2013

Pakistan today conducted a successful launch of the Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile Hatf IV Shaheen-1 Weapon System. The missile incorporates series of improvements in range and technical parameters of the existing missile. It is capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 900 Kms.
Todays launch, whose impact point was at sea, was witnessed by Director General Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant General (Retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai, Chairman NESCOM Mr Muhammad Irfan Burney and other senior military officers, scientists and engineers.

Director General Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant General (Retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai congratulated all scientists and engineers on the successful launch. He said that the improved version of Shaheen 1 has consolidated and strengthened Pakistans deterrence abilities manifold. He appreciated the efforts of all personnel for their dedication and professionalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Kun,bhai kisi ko marnay ka irada hai ?


As country our beloved neighbor and on this forum you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Wednesday successfully test-fired nuclear-capable Hatf-IV ballistic missile with a range of 900 km that can hit targets in India.

Officials said the launch of the Hatf-IV, also known as the Shaheen-1, would strengthen the country's deterrence capabilities "manifold".

The launch of was described by the military as successful.

"The missile incorporates a series of improvements in range and technical parameters of the existing missile," the military said in a statement.

The Hatf-IV is capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 900 km. The "impact point" of the launch was at sea, the statement said.

The launch was witnessed by Strategic Plans Division chief Lt Gen (retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai, who said the improved version of the Hatf-IV "has consolidated and strengthened Pakistan's deterrence abilities manifold".

Senior military officers, scientists and engineers were also present at the launch.

Since last year, Pakistan has tested a wide array of missiles, from the Hatf-IX tactical missile with a range of 60 km to the Hatf-V ballistic missile with a reach of 1,300 km
Pakistan tests nuclear-capable Hatf-IV missile - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## True pakistani 22

Mashallah
Pakistan Zindabad
Pakistan Fouj Pindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

http://static.flickr.com/65/198641532_429039c6a1_o.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanmyblood

Mashallah this is great news.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

*.&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1604;&#1587;&#1657;&#1705; &#1605;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;4&#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1729; 

&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1740;&#1604;&#1587;&#1657;&#1705; &#1605;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;4&#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1548;&#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587; &#1662;&#1740; &#1570;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;4&#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606; 900&#1705;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585; &#1578;&#1705; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1740;&#1578; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1605;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;4&#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1740;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1740;&#1578; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut Just read the comment of Indians about this news in Times of India 
Pakistan tests nuclear-capable Hatf-IV missile - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## True pakistani 22

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut Just read the comment of Indians about this news in Times of India
> Pakistan tests nuclear-capable Hatf-IV missile - The Times of India


on Times of Indian Facebook Page
Indians are going Mad
hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Aeronaut said:


> It must be a Chinese/North korean, how can you Paakisssss build such a missile which may have a potential of hitting an air craft carrier in the future, how can you??


Hitting a *moving target* at sea? Your Shaheen 1A can do that? Wow!  Even the Americans and Chinese haven't perfected that technology so far. The Chinese DF series have still a long way to go. (Pun unintended!  )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Holiday for matrixx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

OrionHunter said:


> Hitting a *moving target* at sea? Your Shaheen 1A can do that? Wow!  Even the Americans and Chinese haven't perfected that technology so far. The Chinese DF series have still a long way to go. (Pun unintended!  )



I guess you missed a few words like future, potential...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

OrionHunter said:


> Hitting a *moving target* at sea? Your Shaheen 1A can do that? Wow!  Even the Americans and Chinese haven't perfected that technology so far. The Chinese DF series have still a long way to go. (Pun unintended!  )





> Aeronaut
> It must be a Chinese/North korean, how can you Paakisssss build s*uch a missile which may have a potential of hitting an air craft carrier in the future,* how can you??



You need english classes or an injection of "common sense".



AhaseebA said:


> I guess you missed a few words like future, potential...



You cant help a troll.



Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut Just read the comment of Indians about this news in Times of India
> Pakistan tests nuclear-capable Hatf-IV missile - The Times of India



What do you expect from our enemies?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## [--Leo--]

Reply for Agni-2 test i know it was going to happen.....anyways congrass


----------



## The Deterrent

[--Leo--];4139603 said:


> Reply for Agni-2 test i know it was going to happen.....anyways congrass



No it wasn't reply. Test flights are planned months ahead.
It is just a coincident of dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Munir

Well, lots of pro or anti...

Testing is normal. And you do not see from the outside what is tested, nor would someone tell you what he did improve. So foreigners claiming that there was nothing to be tested. Sure. Every missile is a copy of each other and they all have the same parameters. And only Indians claim crashed tests as partially success...

The major lesson from this test is that is is launched at a sea target. So here we see probably a follow up of the carrier killer 400AKG. We see on both sides major improvements on protecting sea routes (or denying the opposite side). This is one of the few next to the 400AKG and sea launched Babur that means that we might not need to buy dozens of ships but do you wanna risk being hit in the middle of the sea? So yes we continue on asymmetric warfare.

Since 400AKG id full TOT (which was a full secret till now) we all can see what it will mean to our smart usage of technology!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Still no pictures?

WHere is Windjammer? He always gets the pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

@Windjammer

Pics kahan hain bhai?

Lol at frustrated Indians on TOI page. 

Come on fellas. It is just a routine test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Munir said:


> Well, lots of pro or anti...
> 
> Testing is normal. And you do not see from the outside what is tested, nor would someone tell you what he did improve. So foreigners claiming that there was nothing to be tested. Sure. Every missile is a copy of each other and they all have the same parameters. And only Indians claim crashed tests as partially success...
> 
> The major lesson from this test is that is is launched at a sea target. So here we see probably a follow up of the carrier killer 400AKG. We see on both sides major improvements on protecting sea routes (or denying the opposite side). This is one of the few next to the 400AKG and sea launched Babur that means that we might not need to buy dozens of ships but do you wanna risk being hit in the middle of the sea? So yes we continue on asymmetric warfare.
> 
> Since 400AKG id full TOT (which was a full secret till now) we all can see what it will mean to our smart usage of technology!



I have made up a little map,covering 900KMs being fired from Gwadar in a mobile launcher or an underground silo.







If it is meant to be,what you said its meant to be than it is a bad news for the Indian navy and its planned carriers...very bad news.

@Luftwaffe @AhaseebA @Munir @Yzd Khalifa @nuclearpak @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## MST

Aeronaut said:


> It must be a Chinese/North korean, how can you Paakisssss build such a missile which may have a *potential of hitting an air craft carrier *in the future, how can you??


 
So just that the missile was launched into the sea we are saying that it can hit an aircraft carrier.

Wow! I have to say I have never seen someone doing the job of "Connecting the Dots" better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky25

Aeronaut said:


> I have made up a little map,covering 900KMs being fired from Gwadar in a mobile launcher or an underground silo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is meant to be,what you said its meant to be than it is a bad news for the Indian navy and its planned carriers...very bad news.



So you mean to say it is a new carrier killer?


----------



## Kompromat

MST said:


> So just that the missile was launched into the sea we are saying that it can hit an aircraft carrier.
> 
> Wow! I have to say I have never seen someone doing the job of "Connecting the Dots" better.





Rocky25 said:


> So you mean to say it is a new carrier killer?



Its mare speculation at the moment. However testing critical tech onto a sea target does point into that direction. Pakistan has a history of keeping its developments a secret until there is some progress. Pakistan does need such a weapon,as we won't be contesting Indian navy for ship to ship,nor we have any offensive designs on Indian navy. So its a better,cheaper more feasible option for us to build such systems to deter IN with its large fleet from blockading Karachi. etc
As for anti ship role, we already have an air launched carrier killer asset CM-400AKG.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MST

Aeronaut said:


> Its mare speculation at the moment. However testing critical tech onto a sea target does point into that direction. Pakistan has a history of keeping its developments a secret until there is some progress. Pakistan does need such a weapon,as we won't be contesting Indian navy for ship to ship,nor we have any offensive designs on Indian navy. So its a better,cheaper more feasible option for us to build such systems to deter IN with its large fleet from blockading Karachi. etc
> As for anti ship role, we already have an air launched carrier killer asset CM-400AKG.



So its perfectly fine for a Mod to post speculations (without any source) while if I post a speculation (my last post that was deleted) I get an infraction. Good to know.


----------



## Kompromat

MST said:


> So its perfectly fine for a Mod to post speculations (without any source) while if I post a speculation (my last post that was deleted) I get an infraction. Good to know.



That exactly is the purpose of a forum to discuss ideas and speculation. Its better to quit and don't troll the thread if you cannot post anything constructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

*"Today&#8217;s launch, whose impact point was at sea"*

Question: Was Target stationary or moving as generally sea Target are not stationary.

Now I'm thinking why PN established Strategic Force Command NSFC as custodian of the country's nuclear second strike capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Thunder_Rider

Finally....... A Good news to hear after finishing with my Boring Exam :/ 
Congrats Pakistan  !! 

"Impact on Sea"

Well that^^^ should sound tempting for IN, guess we just got yet another Carrier killer in our hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

A shaheen 1 stuffed with a TN warhead can rapee any carrier as by the time that piece of metal move it will be too late. Same goes for already moving target no escape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Still no pictures?
> 
> WHere is Windjammer? He always gets the pics!








Areesh said:


> @Windjammer
> 
> Pics kahan hain bhai?
> 
> Lol at frustrated Indians on TOI page.
> 
> Come on fellas. It is just a routine test.


 @Areesh @nuclearpak 

Guys, remember the launch sites are in an isolated area and in today's case I've been told at a fair distance, hence it takes a while for the images to be delivered to the ISPR......none the less i have been promised to receive them in an hour or so. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Slav Defence

Windjammer said:


> @Areesh @nuclearpak
> 
> Guys, remember the launch sites are in an isolated area and in today's case I've been told at a fair distance, hence it takes a while for the images to be delivered to the ISPR......none the less i have been promised to receive them in an hour or so. !!



lol thanks windy for update...we are anxiously waiting for images....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Luftwaffe said:


> *"Today&#8217;s launch, whose impact point was at sea"*
> 
> Question: Was Target stationary or moving as generally sea Target are not stationary.
> 
> Now I'm thinking why PN established Strategic Force Command NSFC as custodian of the country's nuclear second strike capability.




I think there is a need to put all the things in perspective as I think this all kicked off due to my post in the first page.

The launch was not at a target on the sea nor was it a carrier killer or anything, it was just a normal ballistic missile with a target made at the sea just as it would have been on land. It was made on the sea because of restriction issues on land. 

Launches from the South of Pakistan are made into the sea while those from Attock or Jhelum go towards Balochistan.

Now why was this statement made bold and noticed? Because in a couple of launches before when the launch site was in SIndh, there was a discussion among members that the launch was towards sea. Me and @AhaseebA vouched for it and said that launches are conducted towards the sea. Some Indian members pointed out that Pakistan does not have the capability to track missile movement and hence cannot launch MRBM's into the sea. At that point, we had no proof so couldn't prove the point further and laid it to rest.

Now this statement comes which indirectly shows that Pakistan does indeed have capability to track MRBM's over sea and check the target point.

This has nothing to do with a carrier killer, or a Naval strategic command or naval missile or anything.
@Munir, I hope this clears up things.



Windjammer said:


> Guys, remember the launch sites are in an isolated area and in today's case I've been told at a fair distance, hence it takes a while for the images to be delivered to the ISPR......none the less i have been promised to receive them in an hour or so. !!



Isolated area...hmmm...that rings a bell.

BTW Windy, images are transferred through computers, not through a tonga!!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Windjammer

Slav Defence said:


> lol thanks windy for update...we are anxiously waiting for images....



Me too yara....been on the phone several times......just managed to get hold of a contact as all senior staff is at a conference.



nuclearpak said:


> Isolated area...hmmm...that rings a bell.
> 
> BTW Windy, images are transferred through computers, not through a tonga!!



But to get to the office from the site.....the cameraman will probably have to travel on a Tonga.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> But to get to the office from the site.....the cameraman will probably have to travel on a Tonga.



Nah...SPD's helicopters suffice for the job!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Nah...SPD's helicopters suffice for the job!



The code of secrecy....it's probably all the editing that takes time....i asked the guy, how about releasing a little more than just an image of the launch....reply was...."Shukar karo itni bi ijazat miltey hey" !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rocky rock

*Congrates! but i am waiting for ICBM 

Well no pic's no vid'z why ? :/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Such tests are most welcome. With enhanced capabilities will only make our missile research more efficient and thus more deadly. If this test proves that we have tracking ability then its a good step in the right direction as on this base we can make our naval force deadly. Most probably why this test was done at sea. 

I am looking forward to those pictures which we have windjammer to thank for.



> it's probably all the editing that takes time



MAN. Our army is soo secretive even to their own personal. Atleast you should get to see some more of the image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Windjammer said:


> The code of secrecy....it's probably all the editing that takes time....i asked the guy, how about releasing a little more than just an image of the launch....reply was...."*Shukar karo itni bi ijazat miltey hey*" !!



lol....well said how smart...changing of background...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I was reading Hindosatni's commenting on their newspapers and social media. Boy they hate our guts !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

India will have to behave 10 times probably ,they should be scared to death. 


Aeronaut said:


> I have made up a little map,covering 900KMs being fired from Gwadar in a mobile launcher or an underground silo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is meant to be,what you said its meant to be than it is a bad news for the Indian navy and its planned carriers...very bad news.
> 
> @Luftwaffe @AhaseebA @Munir @Yzd Khalifa @nuclearpak @Armstrong



@Aeronaut 
Typo man sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Aeronaut said:


> I was reading Hindosatni's commenting on their newspapers and social media. Boy they hate our guts !



What do you expect....every time Pakistan tests....most of them have to buy a new "Dhoti".

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kompromat

@Yzd Khalifa

Didn't get you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

If its fired through Makli-Sindh, it can take on frontline ports at Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

it has :

* a new guidance mode, 

* improved rocket motor and 

*better post separation correction system

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luffy 500

> Today&#8217;s launch, whose impact point was at sea



SO is PAK going for ship launched Ballistic missile. If so a lot will depend on accuracy to make it a carrier killer at sea. Best wished to my PAK brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## M.harris

for indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dilpakistani

any official video ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
There you go guys...feast your eyes. *

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

M.harris said:


> *for indians*



That wasn't needed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimobin memon

Why Shaheen Again ? Why not Developing and testing new platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Munir said:


> Well, lots of pro or anti...
> 
> Testing is normal. And you do not see from the outside what is tested, nor would someone tell you what he did improve. So foreigners claiming that there was nothing to be tested. Sure. Every missile is a copy of each other and they all have the same parameters. And only Indians claim crashed tests as partially success...
> 
> The major lesson from this test is that is is launched at a sea target. So here we see probably a follow up of the carrier killer 400AKG. We see on both sides major improvements on protecting sea routes (or denying the opposite side). This is one of the few next to the 400AKG and sea launched Babur that means that we might not need to buy dozens of ships but do you wanna risk being hit in the middle of the sea? So yes we continue on asymmetric warfare.
> 
> Since 400AKG id full TOT (which was a full secret till now) we all can see what it will mean to our smart usage of technology!






Aeronaut said:


> I have made up a little map,covering 900KMs being fired from Gwadar in a mobile launcher or an underground silo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is meant to be,what you said its meant to be than it is a bad news for the Indian navy and its planned carriers...very bad news.
> 
> @Luftwaffe @AhaseebA @Munir @Yzd Khalifa @nuclearpak @Armstrong






Luftwaffe said:


> *"Today&#8217;s launch, whose impact point was at sea"*
> 
> Question: Was Target stationary or moving as generally sea Target are not stationary.
> 
> Now I'm thinking why PN established Strategic Force Command NSFC as custodian of the country's nuclear second strike capability.




*Gentlemen, with all due respect, you seem to be jumping the gun over here. There isn't anything like what you guys are talking about.*



nuclearpak said:


> I think there is a need to put all the things in perspective as I think this all kicked off due to my post in the first page.
> 
> The launch was not at a target on the sea nor was it a carrier killer or anything, it was just a normal ballistic missile with a target made at the sea just as it would have been on land. It was made on the sea because of restriction issues on land.
> 
> Launches from the South of Pakistan are made into the sea while those from Attock or Jhelum go towards Balochistan.
> 
> Now why was this statement made bold and noticed? Because in a couple of launches before when the launch site was in SIndh, there was a discussion among members that the launch was towards sea. Me and @AhaseebA vouched for it and said that launches are conducted towards the sea. Some Indian members pointed out that Pakistan does not have the capability to track missile movement and hence cannot launch MRBM's into the sea. At that point, we had no proof so couldn't prove the point further and laid it to rest.
> 
> Now this statement comes which indirectly shows that Pakistan does indeed have capability to track MRBM's over sea and check the target point.
> 
> This has nothing to do with a carrier killer, or a Naval strategic command or naval missile or anything.
> @Munir, I hope this clears up things.



Exactly, I agree 100%.

The phrase _"impact at sea"_ *DOES NOT* means that *an actual physical object* was targeted. Pakistan simply does not have the luxury of vast land areas, nor we can take any risks by flying an under-development missile over land.

Pakistan has been in possession of the capability of tracking and receiving telemetry data via the telemetry stations aboard Pakistan Navy's assets for a decade now. It is nothing new or surprising.

Again, I repeat, testing over waters has absolutely nothing to do with an ASBM or stuff like that.



alimobin memon said:


> Why Shaheen Again ? Why not Developing and testing new platforms



Shaheehn-IA *IS* a new platform. Do new names help in developing new systems?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer

Compared to the earlier Shaheen-1A, I noticed two bands under the cone of the missile tested today
Does that imply to something or is it just the commo pattern. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Deterrent

Windjammer said:


> Compared to the earlier Shaheen-1A, I noticed two bands under the cone of the missile tested today
> Does that imply to something or is it just the commo pattern. ??



No, its just the camouflage pattern. Notice that the rings are not uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hellboy007

> What do you expect from our enemies?



Yaar, TOI pe comment karne waale log hamaare jitne fanboys nahi hote. They just come across a random article about pakistan testing a nuke capable missile and they get all worked up and post some comments which may not be appropriate. Sometimes it's a reply to some inflamatory comment of a person from your side.
So I urge you not to classify the whole indian population as Pakistan's enemy; otherwise you may end up getting what you want. Hatred begets hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Windjammer said:


>


Amazing pics!! 

Any video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Here we are folks, video of the test , watch how this baby changes direction and heads towards the target soon after launch.*
 @AhaseebA, your input would be valuable.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Slav Defence

Windjammer said:


> *Here we are folks, video of the test , watch how this baby changes direction and heads towards the target soon after launch.*
> 
> @AhaseebA, your input would be valuable.



lol windy you again looted the day......btw who was that "mister" in video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Slav Defence said:


> lol windy you again looted the day......btw who was that "mister" in video?



That must have been the VIP guest, Director General Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant General (Retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Windjammer said:


> *Here we are folks, video of the test , watch how this baby changes direction and heads towards the target soon after launch.*
> @AhaseebA, your input would be valuable.



Awesome!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Angel

Windjammer said:


> *Here we are folks, video of the test , watch how this baby changes direction and heads towards the target soon after launch.*
> 
> @AhaseebA, your input would be valuable.



WOW....Excellent....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> *Here we are folks, video of the test , watch how this baby changes direction and heads towards the target soon after launch.*
> 
> @AhaseebA, your input would be valuable.



No video showing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan test fires new nuclear-capable missile - Video Dailymotion

Try now. !!



nuclearpak said:


> No video showing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> No video showing...



I have made a GIF! Uploading it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

@nuclearpak @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Bratva

A.Rafay said:


> @nuclearpak @Windjammer



Is it me or anybody else noticed that this is first time in any ballistic missile test, BM sharply inclined at low height right after the launch?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

molvi shahab kya missile ko khatam deny ayee thy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Imran Khan said:


> molvi shahab kya missile ko khatam deny ayee thy ?



Nai ungli daynay aye thay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

mafiya said:


> Is it me or anybody else noticed that this is first time in any ballistic missile test, BM sharply inclined at low height right after the launch?



Yea have noticed and mentioned that earlier, the flight behaviour was like a cruise missile.....the report did say it struck a target in the sea. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> Yea have noticed and mentioned that earlier, the flight behaviour was like a cruise missile.....the report did say it struck a target in the sea. !!



Depressed trajectory ? Are we seeing qausi characteristics in this BM?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Windjammer said:


> Yea have noticed and mentioned that earlier, the flight behaviour was like a cruise missile.....the report did say it struck a target in the sea. !!



No it didn't struck any physical target. It was either a simple splash down or an airburst.

The flight profile does looks like a depressed one, but we can't expect any maneuvers (like in QBMs). So what we're seeing here is a change from the usual ballistic trajectory, which might create problems for the ABMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

AhaseebA said:


> No it didn't struck any physical target. It was either a simple splash down or an airburst.
> 
> The flight profile does looks like a depressed one, but we can't expect any maneuvers (like in QBMs). *So what we're seeing here is a change from the usual ballistic trajectory, which might create problems for the ABMs*.



How? If maneuvering is done in terminal stage than I can understand it is dodging the ABM but trajectory change right after launch, how it gonna deceive ABM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Thanks to @Windjammer for the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Deterrent

mafiya said:


> How? If maneuvering is done in terminal stage than I can understand it is dodging the ABM but trajectory change right after launch, how it gonna deceive ABM



It won't, but I read about the US SLBM Trident...they have depressed trajectories to minimize detection and hence reaction time.
But here we are looking at launch points and radars in close proximity, so there is no way the Indian radars are going to be late about this.

Another thing to notice is the relatively greater thrust-to-weight ratio. The Shaheen-IA does not needs that much time to build up momentum and start turning towards the target (as compared to Shaheen-I). Now if it follows a depressed trajectory, it has to have higher acceleration and velocity to keep up. Which also means higher re-entry velocities.

So simply put, it may _(not for sure)_ have much higher re-entry velocity that may overcome the ABMs that are meant to target the missiles of its class.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Haji.shabib baig

AS SLAMO ALEKUM WA REHMATULLAH
First of all MY faith full congratulation to OUR PAKISTAN ARMY GREAT ENGINEERS on HISTORICAL Ballistic Missile Hatf IV
SHAHEEN 1 also pray in future our army achieve more big target for the SAFETY OF PAKISTAN.My pray in future our PAK ARMY
perform for deceive 18teen billion public who are deliberately ignored by UNKIND AND CORRUPT RULERS.TOO.
REGARD A LOVER OF PAK ARMY PAKISTAN
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD PAK AFWAJ PAINDABAD. HAJI SHABIB BAIG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitro

Absolutely this missile test is against the sea base target and they have used some kind of Seeker may be modified version of 400AKG. or may be from chinese DF series .
These missile is good for EMP type weapon system if not accurate also but very close to the target so EMP makes the Aircraft Carrier Sitting Duck



Munir said:


> Well, lots of pro or anti...
> 
> Testing is normal. And you do not see from the outside what is tested, nor would someone tell you what he did improve. So foreigners claiming that there was nothing to be tested. Sure. Every missile is a copy of each other and they all have the same parameters. And only Indians claim crashed tests as partially success...
> 
> The major lesson from this test is that is is launched at a sea target. So here we see probably a follow up of the carrier killer 400AKG. We see on both sides major improvements on protecting sea routes (or denying the opposite side). This is one of the few next to the 400AKG and sea launched Babur that means that we might not need to buy dozens of ships but do you wanna risk being hit in the middle of the sea? So yes we continue on asymmetric warfare.
> 
> Since 400AKG id full TOT (which was a full secret till now) we all can see what it will mean to our smart usage of technology!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moor

Haji.shabib baig said:


> AS SLAMO ALEKUM WA REHMATULLAH
> First of all MY faith full congratulation to OUR PAKISTAN ARMY GREAT ENGINEERS on HISTORICAL Ballistic Missile Hatf IV
> SHAHEEN 1 also pray in future our army achieve more big target for the SAFETY OF PAKISTAN.My pray in future our PAK ARMY
> perform for deceive 18teen billion public who are deliberately ignored by UNKIND AND CORRUPT RULERS.TOO.
> REGARD A LOVER OF PAK ARMY PAKISTAN
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD PAK AFWAJ PAINDABAD. HAJI SHABIB BAIG


 ALLAH-O-AKBAR.......................PAKISTAN & ARMEDFORCES ZINDABAD......MAY ALLAH BLESS OUR PAKISTAN.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qinglong-china

Czar786 said:


> Absolutely this missile test is against the sea base target and they have used some kind of Seeker may be modified version of 400AKG. or may be from chinese DF series .
> These missile is good for EMP type weapon system if not accurate also but very close to the target so EMP makes the Aircraft Carrier Sitting Duck


From chinese DF series? Evidence? 
This is the achievements of Pakistani efforts.

come on, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ammyy

Aeronaut said:


> I have made up a little map,covering 900KMs being fired from Gwadar in a mobile launcher or an underground silo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is meant to be,what you said its meant to be than it is a bad news for the Indian navy and its planned carriers...very bad news.
> 
> [/MENTION]



There is nothing special.

To test a 900 km range missile you have only one option and that is target it at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Just need one clarification, was this Shaheen-1 or Shaheen-1A, cause as per my understanding Shaheen-1A already had a range of more than 1000 km, where as shaheen-1 had a range of 700km, which now appears to be improved to 900km.

Second observation in this regard, Shaheen-1A is much faster than the currently tested missile, which strengthens my believe that this was an improved Shaheen-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

*Come on folks, no need to ruin this thread.

Do not reply to a troll, keep calm and press the report button.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

This mentions a "sea target"...can it be just poor reporting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Thorough Pro said:


> Just need one clarification, was this Shaheen-1 or Shaheen-1A, cause as per my understanding Shaheen-1A already had a range of more than 1000 km, where as shaheen-1 had a range of 700km, which now appears to be improved to 900km.
> 
> Second observation in this regard, Shaheen-1A is much faster than the currently tested missile, which strengthens my believe that this was an improved Shaheen-1.



It is indeed Shaheen-IA. We didn't know for sure about its range earlier, now we do.
The best we can do with older Shaheen-Is is to upgrade their ReVs, nothing more.



Aeronaut said:


> This mentions a "sea target"...can it be just poor reporting?



Yes, that is extremely poor reporting.
The press release in English has mentioned either _"aimed at sea"_ or _"impact point at sea"_, none of which means that it hit a physical target at sea.
We do not possess the technology to develop ASBMs for now. We are not even close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liontk

Aeronaut said:


> This mentions a "sea target"...can it be just poor reporting?



Sorry to take your time, what does tajurba mean in english(missile?) , nice article probably will take me a hour to get through, fun activity to get my reading good 



liontk said:


> Sorry to take your time, what does tajurba mean in english(missile?) , nice article probably will take me a hour to get through, fun activity to get my reading good



Edit: In case i did not write properly in roman urdu, it is the second last word and another word in second sentence is 'Matabik'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

liontk said:


> Sorry to take your time, what does tajurba mean in english(missile?) , nice article probably will take me a hour to get through, fun activity to get my reading good
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In case i did not write properly in roman urdu, it is the second last word and another word in second sentence is 'Matabik'



Mutabik= according (to)
Tajurba = experiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## liontk

A.Rafay said:


> Mutabik= according (to)
> Tajurba = experiment.



Two more words in my vocabulary, shukaria janab A.Rafay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Close up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

@liontk 

Dude i'll teach you urdu and you teach me some French.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viper0011.

Ammyy said:


> There is nothing special.
> To test a 900 km range missile you have only one option and that is target it at sea.



I think you are failing to see the actual point. If it is fired around 100 KM or Karachi or the other port, it causes serious issues for the Indian NAVY. Specifically, the aircraft carriers. Now those will need to be put FAAAAR away in the ocean, out by over a 1000 KM from Karachi or the second port. Resulting in reducing the IN's grip or ability to conduct anything serious to the ports.

Even the aircraft will have to fly from a 1000 km (minimum) away to Karachi and back....reducing their success rate for a surprise, more detection and reaction time and probably refueling it too. This test, if successful pushes the IA way the back in the Ocean. I don't think you'd want to risk both of your aircraft carriers with this. A few millions worth of missiles taking down a LOT of billion's worth of SUPER expensive military hardware, personnel, AWACS and jet planes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> This mentions a "sea target"...can it be just poor reporting?



I don't think so because its ISPR who has reported this and if they are so dumb than ALLAH help Pakistan 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507988992594588







Aeronaut said:


> Close up.


Can I hack it and send it towards you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silent poison

Zarvan said:


> I don't think so because its ISPR who has reported this and if they are so dumb than ALLAH help Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507988992594588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I hack it and send it towards you ?



Bro..... ISPR was the same which reported it as IRBM not MRBM ..... 

Pakistan successfully test-fires Hatf-IV ballistic missile | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

this is a link to pakistani Newspaper which say impact point was at sea ..... that don't mean was at any sea target ...... So, all the claim done above is a bit unfair but, Congr8s to all pakistan ...... 


What i m thinking is The Recent test of Pinaka rocket even have its Impact point at Sea


----------



## silent poison

The Words "target at sea" have created lots of Confusion ...... what i think The Making of Carrier killer is a Underdeveloped techno throughout the world ..... SO, if Pakistan have Achieved it .... its Superb ...... But, they (the person who reported) may mean the point of impact on sea where its Should land to be successful then hitting a target by the words "Target at sea" ..... anyway if my Pakistan friends can provide the images of Target destroy or missile hitting the target ..... It will end all this guessing work ..!!


----------



## Zarvan

silent poison said:


> Bro..... ISPR was the same which reported it as IRBM not MRBM .....
> 
> Pakistan successfully test-fires Hatf-IV ballistic missile | Pakistan | DAWN.COM
> 
> this is a link to pakistani Newspaper which say impact point was at sea ..... that don't mean was at any sea target ...... So, all the claim done above is a bit unfair but, Congr8s to all pakistan ......
> 
> 
> What i m thinking is The Recent test of Pinaka rocket even have its Impact point at Sea



Well I can't say about that but it is possible Pakistan may have targeted some target at sea don't know weather it was moving target or still

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent poison

Zarvan said:


> Well I can't say about that but it is possible Pakistan may have targeted some target at sea don't know weather it was moving target or still



If they are developing such missile system ..... then hats off to Pakistan Engineers who are behind such missile ....... and i hope if they hit a target in sea.... then in future they will do such a missile test with more available Info ...... Till then Congr8s for a Successful test of Hatf-4/Shaheen-IA ......



By the way can i know what was the target ??? if any one have Information after all it must be 900km away from Pakistan ......


----------



## Zarvan

silent poison said:


> If they are developing such missile system ..... then hats off to Pakistan Engineers who are behind such missile ....... and i hope if they hit a target in sea.... then in future they will do such a missile test with more available Info ...... Till then Congr8s for a Successful test of Hatf-4/Shaheen-IA ......
> 
> 
> 
> By the way can i know what was the target ??? if any one have Information after all it must be 900km away from Pakistan ......



Pakistan has been secretly working on many things yesterday Kamran Khan was also reporting that Pakistan Arsenal include Missile like Nasr to probably Taimur which is not confirmed but still there are always news coming out about that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent poison

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan has been secretly working on many things yesterday Kamran Khan was also reporting that Pakistan Arsenal include Missile like Nasr to probably *Taimur* which is not confirmed but still there are always news coming out about that



ok Nasr i believe they may have in it their Arsenal as they have tested it many time like i believe India have Parhaar in its Arsenal but, Taimur when was it tested last time ???? i thought Pakistan Don't have ICBM techno and its quite hard to believe that they tested ICBM without getting detected (main reason the range and working of Missile) you can't keep such a test secret from eyes in sky's


----------



## Zarvan

silent poison said:


> ok Nasr i believe they may have in it their Arsenal as they have tested it many time like i believe India have Parhaar in its Arsenal but, Taimur when was it tested last time ???? i thought Pakistan Don't have ICBM techno and its quite hard to believe that they tested ICBM without getting detected (main reason the range and working of Missile) you can't keep such a test secret from eyes in sky's



Sir Pakistan will never test Taimur soon because of some political reasons but Pakistan has been working on really long range missiles this is now pretty much known fact

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent poison

Zarvan said:


> Sir Pakistan will never test Taimur soon because of some political reasons but Pakistan has been working on really long range missiles this is now pretty much known fact



yupzzz ..... Their are Political reason well known to everyone and i read first about Taimur ICBM when India tested its Agni-V and lots of Pakistani Newspaper was claiming the test of Taimur is coming ..... but i m still w8ng for a test hope they do it in coming future then claiming they inducted a untested missile in their arsenal ......


----------



## Ammyy

orangzaib said:


> I think you are failing to see the actual point. If it is fired around 100 KM or Karachi or the other port, it causes serious issues for the Indian NAVY. Specifically, the aircraft carriers. Now those will need to be put FAAAAR away in the ocean, out by over a 1000 KM from Karachi or the second port. Resulting in reducing the IN's grip or ability to conduct anything serious to the ports.
> 
> Even the aircraft will have to fly from a 1000 km (minimum) away to Karachi and back....reducing their success rate for a surprise, more detection and reaction time and probably refueling it too. This test, if successful pushes the IA way the back in the Ocean. I don't think you'd want to risk *both of your aircraft carriers with this*. A few millions worth of missiles taking down a LOT of billion's worth of SUPER expensive military hardware, personnel, AWACS and jet planes.....



This is really funny ...Pakistan test fires missile that aim towards sea and funny people start to label it as carrier killer. 

Where that article state that?? And one more thing India dnt need Aircraft carrier for war against Pakistan.


----------



## dilpakistani

Ammyy said:


> This is really funny ...Pakistan test fires missile that aim towards sea and funny people start to label it as carrier killer.
> 
> Where that article state that?? And one more thing India dnt need Aircraft carrier for war against Pakistan.



Nothing to laugh at ... we all do that..Over hype things and blow them out of proportion.... Read comments of your indian fellows when Nirbhay was in flight... they practically won a war against Pakistan in that hour and so before news came in that it got de tracked.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

Ammyy said:


> There is nothing special.
> 
> To test a 900 km range missile you have only one option and that is target it at sea.



Nope...Pakistan also test missile on a overland path...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SABRE

AhaseebA said:


> Given the mentioned range of 900km, the missile seems to be Shaheen-IA instead of Shaheen-I.
> Another inaccuracy in the press release is the classification of the missile. It is a SRBM/MRBM, but not an IRBM.



It is Shaheen-1A (I believe).

The range classification is actually not inaccurate. Although Pakistan has adopted the missile terminologies from U.S./Nato (who doesn't?) the assignments of these terminologies however are based on India-Pakistan proximity instead of geographic distance between the Cold War powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

silent poison said:


> yupzzz ..... Their are Political reason well known to everyone and i read first about Taimur ICBM when India tested its Agni-V and lots of Pakistani Newspaper was claiming the test of Taimur is coming ..... but i m still w8ng for a test hope they do it in coming future then claiming they inducted a untested missile in their arsenal ......



well bro if Taimur is ready for teast then too it will not be tested as it will make uncle Sam and Russian concerned as we have all possible targets under hand i.e Israel and India then why do we need to test an ICBM??
It will just bought many sanctations
yeah it will be tested whenever needed but i suppose it will be tested after test of missile defence program which is not even olanned till now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan Tests Improved Shaheen Missile | Defense News | defensenews.com*


ISLAMABAD  Pakistan has test-fired an improved variant of its Shaheen-1 (Falcon-1) HATF-IV/Vengeance-IV short-range ballistic missile, another step in ensuring the survivability of its strategic forces.

According to a press release by the militarys Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) media branch, The missile incorporates a series of improvements in range and technical parameters of the existing missile. It is capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 900 km.
*
The test missile was stated to have struck a predetermined spot in the Arabian Sea.* No specific details of the improvements were given.

However, aside from being a part of a series of tests designed to validate improved technical parameters such as propulsion, range, guidance and accuracy, Mansoor Ahmed, from Quaid-e-Azam Universitys Department of Defence and Strategic Studies, said todays test has added significance.

_This particular test demonstrated enhanced range of 900 kilometers over 750 kilometers for previous versions, and most likely would also have tested advanced missile defense countermeasures or maneuverable re-entry or a post separation correction system for single warhead ballistic missiles, which was earlier tested on the Shaheen-1A, said Ahmed, who specializes in Pakistans national deterrent and delivery program._

Given the growing conventional and nuclear disparity between India and Pakistan, Ahmed says Pakistans continuing missile tests ought to be seen as part of an ongoing process of ensuring the survivability and effectiveness of its strategic forces in order to diversify its response options through a nuclear triad that provides assured deterrence for all levels of the threat spectrum.

Harsh V. Pant, Reader in International Relations, Department of Defence Studies, Kings College, London, says the Shaheen is important for Pakistan for maintaining a robust deterrence stability vis-à-vis India and its operationalization should help Pakistan in providing assured deterrence across a wide range of nuclear threat spectrum.

He is, however, of the opinion that Pakistans increased production of nuclear warheads seems to be at odds with maintaining strategic symmetry with India.

Far from maintaining balance, Pant claims Pakistans pursuit of tactical nuclear weapons has caused a certain amount of panic in India.

Given Indias nuclear doctrine of credible minimum deterrent and no first use, tactical weapons change the equation radically, and New Delhi is finding it difficult to respond, especially given the role of nonstate actors in the mix.

Pakistans missile developments seem to be following an evolutionary course in order to maintain a semblance of balance and credible deterrence in the face of Indias conventional and nuclear modernization and expansion efforts.

Pakistans missiles, therefore, are steadily improving in areas such as range, accuracy and ease of deployment and operation.

They are also evolving in response to Indian developments, such as maneuvering warheads to counter Indian missile defenses; submarine-launched nuclear-armed land attack cruise missiles to match Indias submarine-launched ballistic missiles; and also tactical nuclear weapons such as the Nasr HATF-IX system to counter any potentially overwhelming Indian conventional attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

@Windjammer

"Missile struck a pre determined 'target' at sea".


Poor journalism?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Aeronaut said:


> @Windjammer
> 
> "Missile struck a pre determined 'target' at sea".
> 
> 
> Poor journalism?


 @AhaseebA 

It wasn't merely a splash down or an air burst......rather a pre-determined target in the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Moral of the story: Either we have too many poor jounos or we are building an ASBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lutfishah

I don't know if someone has already posted this link from YouTube but here u go.
Aaj Kamran Kay Sath - 10 April 2013 - On Geo News - YouTube
Pakistan has got Taimoor missile and the range is 7000 km and also Pakistan has already got technology to fire missiles from submarines. : )
News is from Geo Aj Kamran Khan Kay saath.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mav3rick

OrionHunter said:


> Hitting a *moving target* at sea? Your Shaheen 1A can do that? Wow!  Even the Americans and Chinese haven't perfected that technology so far. The Chinese DF series have still a long way to go. (Pun unintended!  )



Do you mean that the US & China have sole rights over development?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IND151

AhaseebA said:


> *Given the mentioned range of 900km, the missile seems to be Shaheen-IA* instead of Shaheen-I.
> Another inaccuracy in the press release is the classification of the missile. It is a SRBM/MRBM, but not an IRBM.



possible.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Aeronaut said:


> Moral of the story: Either we have too many poor jounos or we are building an ASBM.



Sometimes it's deliberately downplayed as if not to draw too much attention.....yesterday's test even made it into Israeli media with a touch of their own flavour.....on the contrary how much coverage are Israeli weapon tests given by our or the International media.

Pakistan Tests Nuclear-Capable Missile - Latest News Briefs - Israel National News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Windjammer said:


> Sometimes it's deliberately downplayed as if not to draw too much attention.....yesterday's test even made it into Israeli media with a touch of their own flavour.....on the contrary how much coverage are Israeli weapon tests given by our or the International media.
> 
> Pakistan Tests Nuclear-Capable Missile - Latest News Briefs - Israel National News





> As the tension on the Korean peninsula continues unabated, Pakistan tested a missile yesterday that is capable of carrying a nuclear warhead and whose range is up to 600 miles. *That is far enough to hit deep into nuclear-armed India*.
> 
> 
> According to Pakistani sources, the test was successful.



lol windy......... an Israeli touch! seems like they are alarming Indians d

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> Sometimes it's deliberately downplayed as if not to draw too much attention.....yesterday's test even made it into Israeli media with a touch of their own flavour.....on the contrary how much coverage are Israeli weapon tests given by our or the International media.
> 
> Pakistan Tests Nuclear-Capable Missile - Latest News Briefs - Israel National News



Recently India tested AGNI 2. Why didn't those zionists and Anti Pak elements said 

"As the tension on the Korean peninsula continues unabated, Indian tested a missile yesterday that is capable of carrying a nuclear warhead and whose range is up to X miles. That is far enough to hit deep into nuclear-armed Pakistan."

Yet show the pathetic mentality of people out there

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> @AhaseebA
> 
> It wasn't merely a splash down or an air burst......rather a pre-determined target in the sea.



O yar man lo baat...it was just a splash in the sea.

We all know the media's shoddy work in military related affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Slav Defence said:


> lol windy......... an Israeli touch! seems like they are alarming Indians d



A good ploy to force the Indians into buying more Israeli weapons......remember the Dinga...Dinga....Dinga.....video.




mafiya said:


> Recently India tested AGNI 2. Why didn't those zionists and Anti Pak elements said
> 
> "As the tension on the Korean peninsula continues unabated, Indian tested a missile yesterday that is capable of carrying a nuclear warhead and whose range is up to X miles. That is far enough to hit deep into nuclear-armed Pakistan."
> 
> Yet show the pathetic mentality of people out there



Just like there's only an Islamic bomb....hence best policy is keep your head down and continue the mission.
Just like yesterday, which at first seemed just a routine test but the observers have pointed out the improvements like the depressed trajectory, increased range and above all taking out a target at the sea. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

its a simple land attack ballistic missile- why guys are confused about its sea strike capability (carrier or ships) is above me- There are none-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nuclearpak said:


> Nope...Pakistan also test missile on a overland path...



But then the villages like Dadu may fall en-route. Seaward launches are safer.


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

nuclearpak said:


> Surprising that this was mentioned...anyway now our Indian friends might rest in peace, they often said that we don't launch into the sea.
> 
> If you remember @AhaseebA, we had a discussion about this after the Dadu debris case!



I doubt that a pdf mod can be such ignorant to take a test launch into the sea as capability of hitting a ship or sea target. so I will take this post as a troll.

anyway, congratulation for a successful launch.


----------



## JonAsad

tharkibuddha said:


> I doubt that a pdf mod can be such ignorant to take a test launch into the sea as capability of hitting a ship or sea target. so I will take this post as a troll.
> 
> anyway, congratulation for a successful launch.



if some thing is stationary at sea- you can hit it with a ballistic missile- any stationary target on land or sea within the range can be hit- if it misses- which it eventuall will- the resulted waves could surely capsize any ship i guess-

--
btw the logic behind the test confused me-

amidst N Korean nuclear missile crisis- why there was a need to put Pakistan in the fray on international level?-

thats a statement or a scheduled test- Very Bad timing-


----------



## Jango

Capt.Popeye said:


> But then the villages like Dadu may fall en-route. Seaward launches are safer.



Yes they do...generally they don't fail as spectacularly as the one in Dadu....and launching towards sea from South or Western Pak does not always mean that you won't hit population in case of a failure, case in point...Dadu.

Unless you launch from right on the shore, you always have a over population flight path.



tharkibuddha said:


> I doubt that a pdf mod can be such ignorant to take a test launch into the sea as capability of hitting a ship or sea target. so I will take this post as a troll.
> 
> anyway, congratulation for a successful launch.



Actually it is you who is ignorant, if you can't understand the post, then don't go on ranting.

BTW< have you even seen the full thread?

Your own brethren may explain better to you.. @Capt.Popeye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> O yar man lo baat...it was just a splash in the sea.
> 
> We all know the media's shoddy work in military related affairs.







JonAsad said:


> its a simple land attack ballistic missile- why guys are confused about its sea strike capability (carrier or ships) is above me- There are none-



My dears, no one is claiming for the missile to be a carrier killer rather it was probably fired into the sea for maximum range capacity, however the target was allegedly an area designated by floating flags or something to determine it's CEP.
In land tests the CEP for Shaheen-1 was around 15 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nuclearpak said:


> Yes they do...generally they don't fail as spectacularly as the one in Dadu....and launching towards sea from South or Western Pak does not always mean that you won't hit population in case of a failure, case in point...Dadu.
> 
> Unless you launch from right on the shore, you always have a over population flight path.



Which is why Missile Test Ranges are to Seaward OR over stretches of uninhabited territory like Siberia or Xinjiang. In densely populated South Asia, the Seaward option is the better option. The Dadu episode proved that.


----------



## Jango

Capt.Popeye said:


> Which is why Missile Test Ranges are to Seaward OR over stretches of uninhabited territory like Siberia or Xinjiang. In densely populated South Asia, the Seaward option is the better option. The Dadu episode proved that.



That one was also going towards the sea.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nuclearpak said:


> That one was also going towards the sea.



So should the rest. Its the safer option.


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

nuclearpak said:


> Yes they do...generally they don't fail as spectacularly as the one in Dadu....and launching towards sea from South or Western Pak does not always mean that you won't hit population in case of a failure, case in point...Dadu.
> 
> Unless you launch from right on the shore, you always have a over population flight path.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is you who is ignorant, if you can't understand the post, then don't go on ranting.
> 
> BTW< have you even seen the full thread?
> 
> Your own brethren may explain better to you.. @Capt.Popeye



I think it is you, who should read the whole thread. If you would have, then you should have got the clarification from other pdf members itself. let me do a faver to you by copying from post number 51 of nuclearpak.
I think there is a need to put all the things in perspective as I think this all kicked off due to my post in the first page.

*The launch was not at a target on the sea nor was it a carrier killer or anything, it was just a normal ballistic missile with a target made at the sea just as it would have been on land. It was made on the sea because of restriction issues on land. 
*
Launches from the South of Pakistan are made into the sea while those from Attock or Jhelum go towards Balochistan.

Now why was this statement made bold and noticed? Because in a couple of launches before when the launch site was in SIndh, there was a discussion among members that the launch was towards sea. Me and @AhaseebA vouched for it and said that launches are conducted towards the sea. Some Indian members pointed out that Pakistan does not have the capability to track missile movement and hence cannot launch MRBM's into the sea. At that point, we had no proof so couldn't prove the point further and laid it to rest.

Now this statement comes which indirectly shows that Pakistan does indeed have capability to track MRBM's over sea and check the target point.

This has nothing to do with a carrier killer, or a Naval strategic command or naval missile or anything. @Munir, I hope this clears up things.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...t-fires-hatf-4-shaheen-i-4.html#ixzz2Q99fS2pZ


----------



## Capt.Popeye

tharkibuddha said:


> I think it is you, who should read the whole thread. If you had, then you should have got the clarification from other pdf members itself.



TB, I think you are being unfair. @nuclearpak actually busted that idea of the idea of this being an ASBM. He said that very clearly, some other confused souls did all the dramatic extrapolations on the thread, maps and all. It is not an ASBM, that is clear as daylight.
The missile was fired to seawards as a measure of abundant caution, as it should be, This was to avoid a replication of the Dadu mishap earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

tharkibuddha said:


> I think it is you, who should read the whole thread. If you would have, then you should have got the clarification from other pdf members itself. let me do a faver to you by copying from post number 51 of nuclearpak.
> I think there is a need to put all the things in perspective as I think this all kicked off due to my post in the first page.
> 
> *The launch was not at a target on the sea nor was it a carrier killer or anything, it was just a normal ballistic missile with a target made at the sea just as it would have been on land. It was made on the sea because of restriction issues on land.
> *
> Launches from the South of Pakistan are made into the sea while those from Attock or Jhelum go towards Balochistan.
> 
> Now why was this statement made bold and noticed? Because in a couple of launches before when the launch site was in SIndh, there was a discussion among members that the launch was towards sea. Me and @AhaseebA vouched for it and said that launches are conducted towards the sea. Some Indian members pointed out that Pakistan does not have the capability to track missile movement and hence cannot launch MRBM's into the sea. At that point, we had no proof so couldn't prove the point further and laid it to rest.
> 
> Now this statement comes which indirectly shows that Pakistan does indeed have capability to track MRBM's over sea and check the target point.
> 
> This has nothing to do with a carrier killer, or a Naval strategic command or naval missile or anything. @Munir, I hope this clears up things.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...t-fires-hatf-4-shaheen-i-4.html#ixzz2Q99fS2pZ



Uh...are you sure you are not under any influence of alcohol?

Do we have a doctor on the forum? Can somebody give this guy a medical checkup?



Capt.Popeye said:


> I think you are being unfair. @nuclearpak actually busted that idea of the idea of this being an ASBM. He said that very clearly, some other confused souls did all the dramatic extrapolations on the thread, maps and all. It is not an ASBM, that is clear as daylight.
> The missile was fired to seawards as a measure od abundant caution, as it should be, This was to avoid a replication of the Dadu mishap earlier.



He is quoting my own post to clear me...!


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Considering that comments have been made suggesting that the Shaheen-IA follows a depressed trajectory, I'm egging to find out how that is an advantage over and above a conventional ballistic trajectory that reaches high into the atmosphere, the trajectory of which is more likely to be beyond the operational reach of the PAD and the AAD.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nuclearpak said:


> Uh...are you sure you are not under any influence of alcohol?
> 
> Do we have a doctor on the forum? Can somebody give this guy a medical checkup?
> 
> 
> 
> He is quoting my own post to clear me...!



@nuclearpak. You have explained things very well wrt this aspect as has @AhaseebA I think. Please leave it there, if you wish. @tharkibuddha will be able to re-read the matters and clear his erroneous belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Tests Improved Shaheen Missile*

Apr. 10, 2013 - 04:02PM | 

By Usman Ansari



ISLAMABAD &#8212; Pakistan has test-fired an improved variant of its Shaheen-1 (Falcon-1) HATF-IV/Vengeance-IV short-range ballistic missile, another step in ensuring the survivability of its strategic forces.

According to a press release by the military&#8217;s Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) media branch, &#8220;The missile incorporates a series of improvements in range and technical parameters of the existing missile. It is capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 900 km.&#8221;

The test missile was stated to have struck a predetermined spot in the Arabian Sea. No specific details of the improvements were given.

However, aside from being a &#8220;part of a series of tests designed to validate improved technical parameters such as propulsion, range, guidance and accuracy,&#8221; Mansoor Ahmed, from Quaid-e-Azam University&#8217;s Department of Defence and Strategic Studies, said today&#8217;s test has added significance.

&#8220;This particular test demonstrated enhanced range of 900 kilometers over 750 kilometers for previous versions, and most likely would also have tested advanced missile defense countermeasures or maneuverable re-entry or a post separation correction system for single warhead ballistic missiles, which was earlier tested on the Shaheen-1A,&#8221; said Ahmed, who specializes in Pakistan&#8217;s national deterrent and delivery program.

Given the growing conventional and nuclear disparity between India and Pakistan, Ahmed says Pakistan&#8217;s continuing missile tests &#8220;ought to be seen as part of an ongoing process of ensuring the survivability and effectiveness of its strategic forces in order to diversify its response options through a nuclear triad that provides assured deterrence for all levels of the threat spectrum.&#8221;

Harsh V. Pant, Reader in International Relations, Department of Defence Studies, King&#8217;s College, London, says the Shaheen &#8220;is important for Pakistan for maintaining a robust deterrence stability vis-à-vis India and its operationalization should help Pakistan in providing assured deterrence across a wide range of nuclear threat spectrum.&#8221;
He is, however, of the opinion that Pakistan&#8217;s increased production of nuclear warheads seems to be at odds with &#8220;maintaining strategic symmetry with India.&#8221;

Far from maintaining balance, Pant claims Pakistan&#8217;s pursuit of tactical nuclear weapons has caused a certain &#8220;amount of panic in India.&#8221;

&#8220;Given India&#8217;s nuclear doctrine of credible minimum deterrent and no first use, tactical weapons change the equation radically, and New Delhi is finding it difficult to respond, especially given the role of nonstate actors in the mix.&#8221;

Pakistan&#8217;s missile developments seem to be following an evolutionary course in order to maintain a semblance of balance and credible deterrence in the face of India&#8217;s conventional and nuclear modernization and expansion efforts.

Pakistan&#8217;s missiles, therefore, are steadily improving in areas such as range, accuracy and ease of deployment and operation.

They are also evolving in response to Indian developments, such as maneuvering warheads to counter Indian missile defenses; submarine-launched nuclear-armed land attack cruise missiles to match India&#8217;s submarine-launched ballistic missiles; and also tactical nuclear weapons such as the Nasr HATF-IX system to counter any potentially overwhelming Indian conventional attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

Capt.Popeye said:


> TB, I think you are being unfair. @nuclearpak actually busted that idea of the idea of this being an ASBM. He said that very clearly, some other confused souls did all the dramatic extrapolations on the thread, maps and all. It is not an ASBM, that is clear as daylight.
> The missile was fired to seawards as a measure of abundant caution, as it should be, This was to avoid a replication of the Dadu mishap earlier.



aye, aye capt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

tharkibuddha said:


> aye, aye capt.



No,no; you don't owe me anything. 
If at all, you should square up things with @nuclearpak. He has been consistently rational and balanced in his posts about this. Even @AhaseebA has brought a great deal of information on these matters. They are not the kind to go overboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Capt.Popeye said:


> No,no; you don't owe me anything.
> If at all, you should square up things with @nuclearpak. He has been consistently rational and balanced in his posts about this. Even @AhaseebA has brought a great deal of information on these matters. They are not the kind to go overboard.



No probs, lets forget this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

nuclearpak said:


> No probs, lets forget this...



My bad nuclearpak, I took it wrong. overlooked things in a hurry. my mistake.


----------



## Kompromat

@Samson.Sharaf

Sir would really appreciate if you could,input your thoughts over this test.

Thanks


----------



## The Deterrent

Windjammer said:


> @AhaseebA
> 
> It wasn't merely a splash down or an air burst......rather a pre-determined target in the sea.



Yes it was! 



Aeronaut said:


> Moral of the story: Either we have too many poor jounos or we are building an ASBM.



No, moral of the story is only one. We guys are assuming things, not even the journos!
Nobody talked about an ASBM in the journos.


_Does anybody have the links for the videos of Kamran Khan's show?_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

AhaseebA said:


> _Does anybody have the links for the videos of Kamran Khan's show?_



It's a couple of pages back.

Nothing much in the show, only he brags about our strategic capability, Taimur missile of 7000km is underway and close to completion (I highly doubt it) and some other stuff...later the AVM comes and talks about capability, transition from liquid to solid fuel etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent poison

Gentelman said:


> *well bro if Taimur is ready for teast then too it will not be tested as it will make uncle Sam and Russian concerned as we have all possible targets under hand i.e Israel and India then why do we need to test an ICBM??
> It will just bought many sanctations*
> yeah it will be tested whenever needed but i suppose it will be tested after test of missile defence program which is not even olanned till now



That Bolded part is what i mean to "Their are Political reason well known to everyone"

Just by chance if it fails in its first test ..... then Pakistan will not be left with any ICBM class Missile .... *missile defence program* hmm well w8ng for future development of Our Neighbors .... hope the Future will not be to far ..... May Allah bless the Indian Sub-continent


----------



## Viper0011.

Ammyy said:


> This is really funny ...Pakistan test fires missile that aim towards sea and funny people start to label it as carrier killer.
> Where that article state that?? And one more thing India dnt need Aircraft carrier for war against Pakistan.



The article also doesn't state that this was a MIRV......but I did read it somewhere that it can carry up to 4 warheads. So that's that. No test is announced with details, that be China, India or Russia or the US, unless you want to show case. In Pakistan's case, historically, they don't showcase these things due to various secrecy reasons. You can call me funny or sad, doesn't change the fact. 
Also, they tested hitting sea based targets last year too. But the video of those three - five day long tests.....just showed a US Harpoon hitting a ship. Will you actually believe that in 3-5 days.....all they kept firing were Harpoons which they've been operating for decades  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

nuclearpak said:


> It's a couple of pages back.
> 
> Nothing much in the show, only he brags about our strategic capability, Taimur missile of 7000km is underway and close to completion (I highly doubt it) and some other stuff...later the AVM comes and talks about capability, transition from liquid to solid fuel etc.



Okay...
No I heard they showed some more scenes of this test, thats why..

Yeah LOL, Taimur is underway...probably too under the way..


----------



## Ammyy

Gentelman said:


> well bro if Taimur is ready for teast then too it will not be tested as it will make uncle Sam and Russian concerned as we have all possible targets under hand i.e Israel and India then why do we need to test an ICBM??
> It will just bought many sanctations
> yeah it will be tested whenever needed but i suppose it will be tested after test of missile defence program which is not even olanned till now



Even Shahhen 3 not tested till now with 3k range and you are here talking about ICBM ???


----------



## The Deterrent

orangzaib said:


> The article also doesn't state that this was a MIRV......but I did read it somewhere that it can carry up to 4 warheads. So that's that. No test is announced with details, that be China, India or Russia or the US, unless you want to show case. In Pakistan's case, historically, they don't showcase these things due to various secrecy reasons. You can call me funny or sad, doesn't change the fact.
> Also, they tested hitting sea based targets last year too. But the video of those three - five day long tests.....just showed a US Harpoon hitting a ship. Will you actually believe that in 3-5 days.....all they kept firing were Harpoons which they've been operating for decades  lol



Please, do not overestimate Pakistan's capabilities. Thats all I have to convey.
There is nothing like MIRVs (yet) or "secret" ballistic missile tests (just one exception).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viper0011.

AhaseebA said:


> Please, do not overestimate Pakistan's capabilities. Thats all I have to convey.
> There is nothing like MIRVs (yet) or "secret" ballistic missile tests (just one exception).



This was quoted in your media and by a few others through 'classified' military personnel who 'requested to stay anonymous'. There is no overestimation. That's the fact, the focus of this test wasn't a 150 KM 'range increase'....that's as simple as adding more solid fuel, nothing changes. But this was to test the maneuvers, depressed trajectory, ballistics, and future aspects of independent reentry. Do you see when it leaves the launcher vs. the first version of Shaheen 1??? It uses variable trajectory, high drag, more power to confuse the others and through that, at the time of re-entry, going back to the variable depressed trajectory also helps with 'independent drops' if you will.


----------



## Jango

AhaseebA said:


> Okay...
> No I heard they showed some more scenes of this test, thats why..



Nothing much. Kidwai sahib, the eternal Chairman SPD shaking hands, a quick photo session, after the launch, only a couple more seconds of clip.

Launch site ka nhn pata chalnay laga!!!



orangzaib said:


> This was quoted in your media and by a few others through 'classified' military personnel who 'requested to stay anonymous'. There is no overestimation. That's the fact, the focus of this test wasn't a 150 KM 'range increase'....that's as simple as adding more solid fuel, nothing changes. But this was to test the maneuvers, depressed trajectory, ballistics, and future aspects of independent reentry. Do you see when it leaves the launcher vs. the first version of Shaheen 1??? It uses variable trajectory, high drag, more power to confuse the others and through that, at the time of re-entry, going back to the variable depressed trajectory also helps with 'independent drops' if you will.



Nobody is denying those things, trajectory changes and all. But ASBM and carrier killer is taking it a bit too far.


----------



## Viper0011.

Ammyy said:


> Even Shahhen 3 not tested till now with 3k range and you are here talking about ICBM ???



They don't really need the ICBM.....if you hear their military leaders...they aren't up against the world. Their main issue has always been India. If the political parties can sit the heck down together DEMOCRATICALLY, then Israel will become a friend or a country with trade and open ties, the US will enjoy a much better and friendlier relationship and Pakistan will get a LOT of investment. The Western countries are waiting since 1998 to invest heavily into Pakistan as it does have 200 million strong and growing population and trade market. Much richer in fancy tastes, fashion, etc than many other emerging markets. So their issues aren't with the world. Why build an ICBM and cause panic???? when they should be ensuring a better image outside and trying to grow their economy. For this vary fact, I think India and Pakistan should put in a no war pact. Open doors to each other and enjoy a better and prosperous future for 1.5 billion people (2.8 if you count China in). 
The Indian prime minister has said many times, the FUTURE belongs to Asia. My counter argument is, No It Doesn't. Not unless you open trade routes VIA ROADS from Delhi to Islamabad to China. Imagine the by-road market and what businesses can do with it!!!


----------



## The Deterrent

orangzaib said:


> This was quoted in your media and by a few others through 'classified' military personnel who 'requested to stay anonymous'. There is no overestimation. That's the fact, the focus of this test wasn't a 150 KM 'range increase'....that's as simple as adding more solid fuel, nothing changes.



No, it wasn't. Some stupid smart ar$e edited the information on wikipedia.
You really believe every other word that comes out of the mouths of those "anonymous" fanboys? Who had even declared the range of this missile to be 3000km?



> But this was to test the maneuvers, depressed trajectory, ballistics, and future aspects of independent reentry. Do you see when it leaves the launcher vs. the first version of Shaheen 1??? It uses variable trajectory, high drag, more power to confuse the others and through that, at the time of re-entry, going back to the variable depressed trajectory also helps with 'independent drops' if you will.


I already have explained that what improvements might be present in this missile in addition to increase in range. And MIRVs are not in the list. Kindly read this:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...aheen-iii-news-discussions-7.html#post3687269

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

AhaseebA said:


> No, it wasn't. Some stupid smart ar$e edited the information on wikipedia.
> You really believe every other word that comes out of the mouths of those "anonymous" fanboys? Who had even declared the range of this missile to be 3000km?
> I already have explained that what improvements might be present in this missile in addition to increase in range. And MIRVs are not in the list. Kindly read this:



I don't quote from WIKI. I don't write crap that I am not sure about. And the MIRV's and SIRV's are VERY much in your pipeline. And this missile wasn't 3k km range one. So, I appreciate the input but I also kind of know what I am talking about. Do some research you and you'll find the sources. There wasn't any 'fan boy' that I am quoting here. These are world's reputable news agencies.


----------



## Gentelman

Ammyy said:


> Even Shahhen 3 not tested till now with 3k range and you are here talking about ICBM ???



Well I know it is difficult to understand for you what I said but I urge you to think again that will clear any trolling misunderstandings in your mind
I will just say you didnot tried to undwrstand my point


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

orangzaib said:


> I don't quote from WIKI. I don't write crap that I am not sure about. And the MIRV's and SIRV's are VERY much in your pipeline. And this missile wasn't 3k km range one. So, I appreciate the input but I also kind of know what I am talking about. Do some research you and you'll find the sources. There wasn't any 'fan boy' that I am quoting here. These are world's reputable news agencies.



in pipe line means can be anything from simple plan to develop one to near completion stage. btw what was the news reported in reputed news agencies exactly ? please give a link.


----------



## Gentelman

silent poison said:


> That Bolded part is what i mean to "Their are Political reason well known to everyone"
> 
> Just by chance if it fails in its first test ..... then Pakistan will not be left with any ICBM class Missile .... *missile defence program* hmm well w8ng for future development of Our Neighbors .... hope the Future will not be to far ..... May Allah bless the Indian Sub-continent



Well Pakistan has a good record of missile tests overall especially NESCOM hadnot ever failed&#8230;&#8230;
well I wish this day would be far away from now atleast after 25-30 years
well till now nothing is confermed about ICBM
all are news reports and stories which can not be trusted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazorMC

lutfishah said:


> I don't know if someone has already posted this link from YouTube but here u go.
> Aaj Kamran Kay Sath - 10 April 2013 - On Geo News - YouTube
> Pakistan has got Taimoor missile and the range is 7000 km and also Pakistan has already got technology to fire missiles from submarines. : )
> News is from Geo Aj Kamran Khan Kay saath.




3:02 -


> Nasir Missile ... Nasra missile



What would he know about Pakistan's missile capabilities? He was just reporting on speculation.


----------



## The Deterrent

orangzaib said:


> I don't quote from WIKI. I don't write crap that I am not sure about. And the MIRV's and SIRV's are VERY much in your pipeline. And this missile wasn't 3k km range one. So, I appreciate the input but I also kind of know what I am talking about. Do some research you and you'll find the sources. There wasn't any 'fan boy' that I am quoting here. These are world's reputable news agencies.



Yes, the MIRVs are in the pipelines, but simply not for Shaheen-IA or Shaheen-III.

Don't take it to your heart.


----------



## Bratva

@AhaseebA Is Shaheen-1A using vector thrusters? and if not then how did it make that sharp inclination?


----------



## The Deterrent

mafiya said:


> @AhaseebA Is Shaheen-1A using vector thrusters? and if not then how did it make that sharp inclination?



No, not thrust vectoring, That requires deflection of the nozzle.

It did so by deflecting the exhaust vanes just outside the nozzle..


----------



## Bratva

AhaseebA said:


> No, not thrust vectoring, That requires deflection of the nozzle.
> 
> It did so by deflecting the exhaust vanes just outside the nozzle..



What's the difference in deflecting and thrust vectoring? and if deflection of nozzle can be achieved then is thrust vectoring not easy to achieve?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

orangzaib said:


> I don't quote from WIKI. I don't write crap that I am not sure about. And the MIRV's and SIRV's are VERY much in your pipeline. And this missile wasn't 3k km range one. So, I appreciate the input but I also kind of know what I am talking about. Do some research you and you'll find the sources. There wasn't any 'fan boy' that I am quoting here. *These are world's reputable news agencies*.



A link please; from any of these "*world's reputable news agencies*" !


----------



## The Deterrent

mafiya said:


> What's the difference in deflecting and thrust vectoring? and if deflection of nozzle can be achieved then is thrust vectoring not easy to achieve?



The VANES were deflected, and the thrust isn't that much great initially to do the vectoring stuff..
I'm no aviation guy, but I don't think that that pitching over was thrust vectoring by any means. It was a simple pitch over. You can see the thrust vectoring in THAAD ABM videos.


----------



## FULL_METAL

Windjammer said:


> What do you expect....every time Pakistan tests....*most of them have to buy a new "Dhoti"*.



How many salwars did u buy when we launched Agni v ???? Highly unexpected stuff for an elite member like u 

Ontopic: Congo to pakistan for a sucessfull test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

The forward fin shape has changed between shaheen and shaheen-1
Shaheen has Delta fins
Shaheen-1 has Clipped Delta fins

Another feature of shaheen series are two or four small exausts on the sides of main exaust as noticed by another member @mafiya ........  here

I am re-posting his picture..Although this one is without front fins and looks like shaheen-1A not shaheen-1.






same protrudences can be seen in this closeup of shaheen-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

This is a video of Shaheen-1 in a previous test...Note what the missile does at 0:35







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Now look at this latest video..Presumably of the latest test on 11th April 2013





So if we go by the shape of this missile..
It has no front Fins..
It looks like Shaheen 1-A not Shaheen-1..
So the test was of Shaheen-1A....Not Shaheen-1 as reported by media,...


----------



## The Deterrent

@Safriz what you are refering to as Shaheen and Shaheen-I are the two versions of Shaheen-I. (as stated by Dr. Mand)

The first version (having delta fins) had a ~500 km range, and was tested in late '90s.
The second one (having clipped delta fins) had ~700 km range, and was tested after 2002 (not sure about the dates)
This one is definitely Shaheen-IA (as you noticed, without any front fins), ISPR mentioned the name incorrectly.

And the four small structures at the end of the nozzle are the exhaust vanes, used to turn the missile in the required direction.


----------



## HRK

AhaseebA said:


> @Safriz what you are refering to as Shaheen and Shaheen-I are the two versions of Shaheen-I. (as stated by Dr. Mand)
> 
> The first version (having delta fins) had a ~500 km range, and was tested in late '90s.
> The second one (having clipped delta fins) had ~700 km range, and was tested after 2002 (not sure about the dates)
> This one is definitely Shaheen-IA (as you noticed, without any front fins), ISPR mentioned the name incorrectly.
> 
> *And the four small structures at the end of the nozzle are the exhaust vanes, used to turn the missile in the required direction.*




@AhaseebA these four structure seems fixed (non-movable parts), so how they help in missile maneuvers....could you guide us in detail how this thing work....??? 



Safriz said:


> same protrudences can be seen in this closeup of shaheen-1


----------



## Mav3rick

OrionHunter said:


> US has 'sole rights' over cutting edgy technology development. China has sole rights over copyright infringements!!



You are not serious, are you?


----------



## lutfishah

RazorMC said:


> 3:02 -
> 
> What would he know about Pakistan's missile capabilities? He was just reporting on speculation.



Its not something he knows but its the information they get from their sources. I have never heard news about Taimur or missiles will be fired from submarines on a news channel. Thats why now I believe that we have got these technologies and missiles.
Anyways guys there will be much more interesting things coming in future : )...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazorMC

lutfishah said:


> Its not something he knows but its the information they get from their sources. I have never heard news about Taimur or missiles will be fired from submarines on a news channel. Thats why now I believe that we have got these technologies and missiles.
> Anyways guys there will be much more interesting things coming in future : )...




OK, but what does his "_source_" tell him about the Naasir and Naasra missiles  ?
Look at 3:032 again and think about what he said. Does he sound like someone who has info on Pakistan's missile programmes?

Point is, atm all this is just speculation and there is no concrete evidence to support such development.

And even if there is, we shouldn't shout about it. Often, it is the silent knife that does more damage to the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

HRK said:


> @AhaseebA these four structure seems fixed (non-movable parts), so how they help in missile maneuvers....could you guide us in detail how this thing work....???



No no, they aren't fixed. Maneuvering is done by turning them in one direction, so that the exhaust is directed that way...and the missile turns in the opposite direction. Just like aircraft rudders for example.



lutfishah said:


> Its not something he knows but its the information they get from their sources. I have never heard news about Taimur or missiles will be fired from submarines on a news channel. Thats why now I believe that we have got these technologies and missiles.
> Anyways guys there will be much more interesting things coming in future : )...



What would you do if you were Kamran Khan, had a very busy routine, and had to prepare a show in one day?

My answer, Google please. And there are tens of sites (including wikipedia) which "authentically" state Taimur ICBM to be in existence...all of which are based on one poor news article by Jang News.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

look at 0:20 onwards and try explaining what the missile is doing??


----------



## Safriz

AhaseebA said:


> No no, they aren't fixed. Maneuvering is done by turning them in one direction, so that the exhaust is directed that way...and the missile turns in the opposite direction. Just like aircraft rudders for example.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if you were Kamran Khan, had a very busy routine, and had to prepare a show in one day?
> 
> My answer, Google please. And there are tens of sites (including wikipedia) which "authentically" state Taimur ICBM to be in existence...all of which are based on one poor news article by Jang News.



Hi,
we cannot be too sure...All these strategic defense projects are always kept under secracy.If taimour exists,we wont know.So it cannot be completely ruled out.


----------



## Sinnerman108

AhaseebA said:


> No no, they aren't fixed. Maneuvering is done by turning them in one direction, so that the exhaust is directed that way...and the missile turns in the opposite direction. Just like aircraft rudders for example.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if you were Kamran Khan, had a very busy routine, and had to prepare a show in one day?
> 
> My answer, Google please. And there are tens of sites (including wikipedia) which "authentically" state Taimur ICBM to be in existence...all of which are based on one poor news article by Jang News.



that is what gyroscopes are for.
Those fins are meant for stabilization along the longitudinal axis and to prevent spin; that is it.

the warhead section has it's own vector thrust motors which are used to correct warhead path. 



Safriz said:


> look at 0:20 onwards and try explaining what the missile is doing??



what is it doing ? 
be more specific !


----------



## Safriz

salman108 said:


> what is it doing ?
> be more specific !



The missile trajectory gone flat????
Could you not see?


----------



## Sinnerman108

Safriz said:


> The missile trajectory gone flat????
> Could you not see?



thank you for telling that; excuse my blindness ... and what the hell is a flat trajectory ?

That missile is climbing and the reason you get an illusion is because of where the camera is placed and the relative distance.


----------



## Safriz

salman108 said:


> thank you for telling that; excuse my blindness ... and what the hell is a flat trajectory ?
> 
> That missile is climbing and the reason you get an illusion is because of where the camera is placed and the relative distance.


nop...
Blindness theory is more plausible...


----------



## Windjammer

Safriz said:


> The missile trajectory gone flat????
> Could you not see?



You mean it levelled out at the low altitude. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Windjammer said:


> You mean it levelled out at the low altitude. ??


Exactly....


----------



## Windjammer

Safriz said:


> Exactly....



That was noticed immediately, in last years test one can see the same type of missile breaking through the cloud.....please explain what does this means....different attitude of attack. ?? 

[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-17840305[/video]


----------



## The Deterrent

salman108 said:


> that is what gyroscopes are for.
> Those fins are meant for stabilization along the longitudinal axis and to prevent spin; that is it.
> 
> the warhead section has it's own vector thrust motors which are used to correct warhead path.



I think you got me wrong there. I wasn't talking about the outer, larger fins on the tail. Of course they are for stabilization.

The gyros compose the guidance unit, which delivers the commands to the control mechanism, which in this case are those inner exhaust vanes. 

Yeah definitely, the ReV has its own maneuvering mechanism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Windjammer said:


> That was noticed immediately, in last years test one can see the same type of missile breaking through the cloud.....please explain what does this means....different attitude of attack. ??
> 
> [video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-17840305[/video]



The missile is fired at 00:07 and changes trajectory at 00:28..that means a flight time of 21 seconds ..
Say for example the average speed of the missile in this flight was mach 4..Then it has travelled 
1361 X 21 = 28,581 meters?
Thats an altitude of 28.5 Kilometres where the missile significantly changes trajectory and is seen "manoeuvring".
That altitude is still well within atmosphere and one can guess that the forward fins or some mechanism of diverting missile exhaust jet has kicked in and manoeuvred the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

Safriz said:


> nop...
> Blindness theory is more plausible...



so you did order the water car .. didn't you ?



Windjammer said:


> You mean it levelled out at the low altitude. ??



There is no such thing as flat trajectory ... the missile can not go flat !

Unlike airplanes if it does it will start to loose altitude, since gravity only works in one direction and the missile as no active lift surface to counter that.

Like I said before .. the missile follows a parabolic trajectory, the only time it will be flat ( for an instant only) is when it will start it's decent.

up until the point where the ReV is separated there is no "maneuvering". All what the motor does is follow the flight path as accurately as possible.

Respect the laws of physics ... that is how God controls us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Safriz said:


> The missile is fired at 00:07 and changes trajectory at 00:28..that means a flight time of 21 seconds ..
> Say for example the average speed of the missile in this flight was mach 4..Then it has travelled
> 1361 X 21 = 28,581 meters?
> Thats an altitude of 28.5 Kilometres where the missile significantly changes trajectory and is seen "manoeuvring".
> That altitude is still well within atmosphere and one can guess that the forward fins or some mechanism of diverting missile exhaust jet has kicked in and manoeuvred the missile.


I said in an earlier post that the flight behaviour was like a cruise missile.....however coming to your calculations, correct me if I'm wrong, surely in the initial stage of blast off, the speed wouldn't be anywhere near a Mach point.....none the less, what's the most advantage for the missile levelling out much earlier, is it to confuse the enemy radars/ABMs or is it because it's purposely meant to fly in this attitude since there's no terrain to follow over the ocean. ????


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Seems much faster and more maneuverable than scud series. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

@Windjammer...please see this picture...
It shows pros and cons of different types of trajectories...

Looks like the Shaheen is following "Minimum energy trajectory"

It has all to do with the physics of missile flight...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

@Safriz 

So suffice to say, for less payload you have a maximum range weapon with tactical advantages. 

What actually causes the deflection. ??


----------



## Safriz

Windjammer said:


> @Safriz
> 
> So suffice to say, for less payload you have a maximum range weapon with tactical advantages.
> 
> What actually causes the deflection. ??



That is the most plausible answer...
But as you can see the diagram and the definition of different trajectories,the Minimum energy trajectory also needs very accurate guidance system as unlike lofted trajectory the missile suffers "More deflection".
So its a sacrifice of payload weight for making the missile more efficient,but needs a superior guidance system and manoeuvrability,as the missile cannot follow a plain parabolic path,it has to keep changing orientation throughout the burnout time until the fuel is exhausted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

For reference only (Indian members are asked not to go bananas on me as its for reference only  )

See the launch of K-15 missile...It too goes almost flat within the same time frame as Shaheen


----------



## Secur

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Seems much faster and more maneuverable than scud series. Congratulations!



What is the most comparable thing to this missile in GCC's arsenal ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Secur said:


> What is the most comparable thing to this missile in GCC's arsenal ?



KSA balistic missiles program is greatly secretive, last time they announced a ballistic missile test was in 1997. As far as I'm concerned it's range was 700 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

BLACKEAGLE said:


> KSA balistic missiles program is greatly secretive, last time they announced a ballistic missile test was 1997. As far as I'm concerned it's range was 700 KM.



Do you know of any tech sharing deal for missiles between any Arab country and Pakistan ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Secur said:


> Do you know of any tech sharing deal for missiles between any Arab country and Pakistan ?



There was some sort of cooperation between Pakistan and Libya and KSA. Not sure if this cooperation still on between PAK and KSA. However, KSA bought 440 undisclosed ballistic missiles from China and delivery started in 2011, but there is no info about Pakistani exports to KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

AhaseebA said:


> @Safriz what you are refering to as Shaheen and Shaheen-I are the two versions of Shaheen-I. (as stated by Dr. Mand)
> 
> The first version (having delta fins) had a ~500 km range, and was tested in late '90s.
> The second one (having clipped delta fins) had ~700 km range, and was tested after 2002 (not sure about the dates)



Not my fault..
They stenciled the Delta fins missile with "Shaheen" and cropped Delta fins missile they stencilled with the name "Shaheen-1"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Different missiles with guide vanes 
All based on soviet scud....
Shaheen's guide vanes seem different...




Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...-fires-hatf-4-shaheen-i-14.html#ixzz2QE1rqI3T















Now some western missiles.











Indian AAD with Jet vanes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

manojb said:


> Looks like repainted Chinese m 9. missile.



Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

@AhaseebA 
what do you think after seeing above pic of iranian sajil missile?
The little thrusters on the sides are speculated to be liquid fuelled as liquid fuel can be throttled unlike solid...
Doesnt shaheen look similar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Safriz said:


> @AhaseebA
> what do you think after seeing above pic of iranian sajil missile?
> The little thrusters on the sides are speculated to be liquid fuelled as liquid fuel can be throttled unlike solid...
> Doesnt shaheen look similar?



No, Sejjil is different from Shaheen. Shaheen doesn't have any liquid fueled thrusters on the main motor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

PAKISTANI MREV IN THE MAKING?

ISLAMABAD  Pakistan has test-fired an improved variant of its
Shaheen-1 (Falcon-1) HATF-IV/Vengeance-IV short-range ballistic
missile, another step in ensuring the survivability of its strategic
forces. According to a press release by the militarys Inter Services Public
Relations (ISPR) media branch, The missile incorporates a series of
improvements in range and technical parameters of the existing
missile. It is capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads
to a range of 900 km. The test missile was stated to have struck a predetermined spot in
the Arabian Sea. No specific details of the improvements were given. However, aside from being a part of a series of tests designed to
validate improved technical parameters such as propulsion, range,
guidance and accuracy, Mansoor Ahmed, from Quaid-e-Azam
Universitys Department of Defence and Strategic Studies, said todays
test has added significance. This particular test demonstrated enhanced range of 900 kilometers
over 750 kilometers for previous versions, and most likely would
also have tested advanced missile defense countermeasures or
maneuverable re-entry or a post separation correction system for
single warhead ballistic missiles, which was earlier tested on the
Shaheen-1A, said Ahmed, who specializes in Pakistans national deterrent and delivery program. Given the growing conventional and nuclear disparity between India
and Pakistan, Ahmed says Pakistans continuing missile tests ought
to be seen as part of an ongoing process of ensuring the survivability
and effectiveness of its strategic forces in order to diversify its
response options through a nuclear triad that provides assured
deterrence for all levels of the threat spectrum. Harsh V. Pant, Reader in International Relations, Department of
Defence Studies, Kings College, London, says the Shaheen is
important for Pakistan for maintaining a robust deterrence stability
vis-à-vis India and its operationalization should help Pakistan in
providing assured deterrence across a wide range of nuclear threat
spectrum. He is, however, of the opinion that Pakistans increased production of
nuclear warheads seems to be at odds with maintaining strategic
symmetry with India. Far from maintaining balance, Pant claims Pakistans pursuit of tactical
nuclear weapons has caused a certain amount of panic in India. Given Indias nuclear doctrine of credible minimum deterrent and no
first use, tactical weapons change the equation radically, and New
Delhi is finding it difficult to respond, especially given the role of
nonstate actors in the mix. Pakistans missile developments seem to be following an
evolutionary course in order to maintain a semblance of balance and
credible deterrence in the face of Indias conventional and nuclear
modernization and expansion efforts. Pakistans missiles, therefore, are steadily improving in areas such as
range, accuracy and ease of deployment and operation. They are also evolving in response to Indian developments, such as
maneuvering warheads to counter Indian missile defenses;
submarine-launched nuclear-armed land attack cruise missiles to
match Indias submarine-launched ballistic missiles; and also tactical
nuclear weapons such as the Nasr HATF-IX system to counter any
potentially overwhelming Indian conventional attack.

http://www.defensenews.com/article/20130410/DEFREG03/304100018/Pakistan-Tests-Improved-Shaheen-Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

AhaseebA said:


> No no, they aren't fixed. Maneuvering is done by turning them in one direction, so that the exhaust is directed that way...and the missile turns in the opposite direction. Just like aircraft rudders for example.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if you were Kamran Khan, had a very busy routine, and had to prepare a show in one day?
> 
> My answer, Google please. And there are tens of sites (including wikipedia) which "authentically" state Taimur ICBM to be in existence...all of which are based on one poor news article by Jang News.



lol why my comment is going more towards like I'm taking side of these news channels where as I hate listening to them any ways. so please read my comment properly. Obviously kamran khan would not go out every day to get a news for his show but what I said was that these news channels has got their own sources. and all I said is that the taimur or submarine missile is not mentioned on news before and now I believe that there is sort of work going on these projects.
take it easy man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

RazorMC said:


> OK, but what does his "_source_" tell him about the Naasir and Naasra missiles  ?
> Look at 3:032 again and think about what he said. Does he sound like someone who has info on Pakistan's missile programmes?
> 
> Point is, atm all this is just speculation and there is no concrete evidence to support such development.
> 
> And even if there is, we shouldn't shout about it. Often, it is the silent knife that does more damage to the enemy.




I completely agree that we should not shout about it. and with regards to Nasr missile I dont care if he or she can't take the name properly, in fact whenever I'm in Pakistan "most of the people dont know the names of the missiles of Pakistan" but Nasr is there mate... its been tested few times. 
oh yes mr kamran took the right name of taimur and submarines missile tech.


----------



## Samson.Sharaf

Pakistans gradual surrender to compellence imposed by Indo-US pressures reflects a fragile and self centred bunkered national leadership. This alone remains the most serious aspersion on the will and determination needed to handle a credible deterrence regime. 

Posted from a talk at SAASI in Feb 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Great for Pakistan!


----------



## RayKalm

Keep strong my fellow Pakistanis. Keep the flag high, and the commitment deep.


----------



## Safriz

One observation.
Shaheen 1 and 1A have bell shaped exhaust ....


----------



## Windjammer

*Guys, here's another video, you can see exactly five seconds after launch the missile goes into "Minimum Energy Trajectory" Mode.....definitely some new works have been put into this version of the Shaheen missile. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> *Guys, here's another video, you can see exactly five seconds after launch the missile goes into "Minimum Energy Trajectory" Mode.....definitely some new works have been put into this version of the Shaheen missile.
> *



Another thing that I have noticed is the sharp and sudden turn, the ones you see normally are pretty gradual.


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Another thing that I have noticed is the sharp and sudden turn, the ones you see normally are pretty gradual.



Yea, as i said earlier, the flight behaviour is like a cruise missile.
Those guys at NESCOM are forever thinking and IMPLEMENTING new innovations to beat the ABM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Windjammer said:


> *Guys, here's another video, you can see exactly five seconds after launch the missile goes into "Minimum Energy Trajectory" Mode.....definitely some new works have been put into this version of the Shaheen missile.
> *


 @Windjammer this video is not working here...please post an alternative link source if you can


----------



## Windjammer

@Slav Defence

Try this and see if it works. 

Pakistan test fires new nuclear-capable missile - Video Dailymotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Windjammer said:


> @Slav Defence
> 
> Try this and see if it works.
> 
> Pakistan test fires new nuclear-capable missile - Video Dailymotion



Thanks windy.this one is working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Here we can see the triangular silver plates attached to the inner side of fins..These are the vanes for directing thrust for manoevering the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

here is the unzoomed original image


----------



## Windjammer

Safriz said:


> Here we can see the triangular silver plates attached to the inner side of fins..These are the vanes for directing thrust for manoevering the missile.


 @Safriz ,

Are these features pre-programmed or do they kick in when there is deflection. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

